# Where to buy a gun these days



## tbonez (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been trying to buy an XDM-9 for three weeks now. It seems that no one has them in my area. Anyone know a good on-line retailer that will ship to my local gun shop? I have checked a couple out on line and I dont know who is credible and who isnt....


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tbonez said:


> I have been trying to buy an XDM-9 for three weeks now. It seems that no one has them in my area. Anyone know a good on-line retailer that will ship to my local gun shop? I have checked a couple out on line and I dont know who is credible and who isnt....


Welcome to the forum.

There are a few on gunbroker. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase one from a seller with good feedback.

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I ordered my XD9SC from XD pistols.com. http://www.xdpistols.com/category/7-Springfield_Armory_XD_9MM_Pistols.aspx Transaction went smoothly although I thought they could have shipped it a bit faster.

And there always Bud's http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21_24_794/sort/3a/page/1


----------



## tbonez (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks guys...you would think I was trying to buy a rare painting or something. I never figured I would have this hard of a time buying a gun. This is my third purchase (Im a newb) and the other two were easy...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Purchasing a popular new model pistol that is in short supply can be difficult in the best of times. When the entire country is buying everything available in preperation for Armageddon it can be next to impossible.

Patience and perseverance will win out in the longt run.

Try here: http://www.galleryofguns.com/#

Use the Genie.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Check your local pawn shops...seriously. Wife and I went to one today to look. She's got it in her head she wants a pistol. Tried a Taurus airweight in 38spl. No comments, but I hated the DA trigger pull, and it had a spur hammer which should be chopped on any small revolver IMO. But I was talking to the owner all the while eyeballing a G26 for $525 in the case! He stated he had special ordered it for someone and they never picked it up. Had it for eight months he told me. He also has some nice looking used 20rd straight AR mags for $10 each. If the gun show sucks tomorrow, I'll be going back to that shop. I told him he cut my usual dealer on the G26 as my Glocks have been $549 to start. Some of them would rather move inventory rather than make killer profits.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> Check your local pawn shops...seriously. Wife and I went to one today to look. She's got it in her head she wants a pistol. Tried a Taurus airweight in 38spl. No comments, but I hated the DA trigger pull, and it had a spur hammer which should be chopped on any small revolver IMO. But I was talking to the owner all the while eyeballing a G26 for $525 in the case! He stated he had special ordered it for someone and they never picked it up. Had it for eight months he told me. He also has some nice looking used 20rd straight AR mags for $10 each. If the gun show sucks tomorrow, I'll be going back to that shop. I told him he cut my usual dealer on the G26 as my Glocks have been $549 to start. Some of them would rather move inventory rather than make killer profits.


agreed..
Although all Glocks in 9mm and 40 S&W sell at local gun shops for 499 NIB...
Im going to get a XDM when they come in the Compact version....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

hi im drummer03 said:


> get a XDM when they come in the Compact version....


You may be waiting a while. The M is definitely more of a target/range pistol while the SC and the Compacts are for carry. Two different niches that I bet Springfield is not looking to combine any time soon.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> You may be waiting a while. The M is definitely more of a target/range pistol while the SC and the Compacts are for carry. Two different niches that I bet Springfield is not looking to combine any time soon.


I agree.

The "M" models are supposed to be "match" type weapons. I would personally _never_ expect an "M" compact, or sub-compact XD. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## goose2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Someone on another forum said they contacted SA and asked this very question and was told you will never see the XD M in the compact model. Take any way you want. Thats what I herd.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

I have had great experiences purchasing hard to find pistols from both GunBroker http://GunBroker.com/ and Buds Gun Shop http://BudsGunShop.com/. Buds has great prices. Good prices on GunBroker require patience. Just like on Ebay, let good supplier feedback be your guide.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I agree.
> 
> The "M" models are supposed to be "match" type weapons. I would personally _never_ expect an "M" compact, or sub-compact XD. Just my .02
> 
> -Jeff-


Yeh Ram Rod i know it will be awhile..
As for Beefy ,they are going to make them.they introduced prototype designs at a convention Gander Mtn employees went to.Also had a concept model of 45....


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Yeh Ram Rod i know it will be awhile..
> As for Beefy ,they are going to make them.they introduced prototype designs at a convention Gander Mtn employees went to.Also had a concept model of 45....


Interesting...:watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I expect the M series to replace the XD standard over time because of the adjustable grip. As molds wear and require replacement they can be replaced with the M design just as easily as the standard. The adjustable grip expands the potential customer base.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

TOF said:


> I expect the M series to replace the XD standard over time because of the adjustable grip. As molds wear and require replacement they can be replaced with the M design just as easily as the standard. The adjustable grip expands the potential customer base.


I have heard several gun dealers say that the M-models may replace all the XD's..Especially since the XDM mags can not fit the other XD's...


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2008)

i been looking in pawn shop around town here for a XDM too..


----------

